# pdsa



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

does the pdsa treat reptiles


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

mine will only treat tortoises.


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

white said:


> mine will only treat tortoises.


shit i need my snakes treating two have RI's and ive lost my job so if they dont hope my vets will let me pay it off bit by bit


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i doubt it, thought they only did cats`n`dogs and anything that lives in a hutch.
even budgies get left out
best phone and see.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

don't you still live at home with your parents? if so; are your parents claiming housing benefits? 
If i remember correctly they only treat animals on the cheap / free if you meet a certain criteria. Although you might have just lost your job there could still be a lot of money coming into the house from other people who live there.

Wildlifewarrior probably has an alternative treatment though.


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

Meko said:


> don't you still live at home with your parents? if so; are your parents claiming housing benefits?
> If i remember correctly they only treat animals on the cheap / free if you meet a certain criteria. Although you might have just lost your job there could still be a lot of money coming into the house from other people who live there.
> 
> Wildlifewarrior probably has an alternative treatment though.


how do i get in touch with wildlifewarrior


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

7ftAndy said:


> how do i get in touch with wildlifewarrior


pm him mate


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

what type of snakes have the RI and how severe is it ?
PDSA do not generally treat exotics however they may put you in contact with someone local who might help.


----------

